# Job and Immigration to Canada



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, everyone

I have a few questions regarding immigration and job in Canada as an Indian citizen.

A little bit if background of me and my husband.

My Husband: 
1. Technical Diploma (HND) in Civil Engineering
2. Diploma in Construction Project Management.
3. B.Sc Construction Project Management (from one of the leading UK universities).

Domain :Electronics and Communications/ Mainly Security Systems like CCTV/OCS SCADA/PAS and all types of Integration.

Currently working as a Sr. Planning Engineer in Dubai .

Total Exp: 6+ years including 5 years in core Construction Sector.

Mine :

1. Bachelor's Degree in Business Studies
2. Currently pursuing MBA in Operations from a leading Indian Institute through Distance/Online mode.
3. Present Domain: Electronics and Communications/ Mainly Security Systems like CCTV/OCS SCADA/PAS and all types of Integration.
Working as a Project Co-ordinator/Document Management etc.. in Dubai.

Total exp: 6+ years including 4+ years experience in IT Service and Support Management sector.

My questions are, 
1. how eligible are we in terms of getting a job in Canada in our respective fields. In other words, are there plenty of jobs available in this sector/domain in Canada now or are there some other field that dominates the market?

2. what is the actual procedure of landing upto a job first before applying for the Immigration part?

3. we have already consulted the Immigration agencies for Canada, but received mixed bag reviews about these consultancies that they charge hefty and do nothing in practicality.

We would highly appreciate if anyone could enlighten us with some info in this regards.

Presently we are residing in Dubai.


Thanks in advance to everyone.


----------

